# How to View Cache Files in Safari??



## cirhsein (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm trying to look at some of the files stored in my Safari cache, and Safari apparently can't open them. Is there any way to view these files?


----------



## kainjow (Aug 28, 2005)

You could try something like this


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 29, 2005)

You should also check out File Juicer. Very cool tool, and extracting data from Safari's cache is one of the many things that makes it useful. The unregistered version sometimes puts watermarks on "juiced" images, though. The good news is that it only costs $8.


----------

